# Beginner Fly Tying



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

I had the bass pro saltwater kit (whitewater one i think?) It was enough to get me completely hooked. moved on to a peak vise and it makes tying more enjoyable. the kit has everything to start, unfortunately I never looked at the DVD that came with it which showed how to tie the basic proven flies like a clouser. 
If you think you'll stick with it, and maybe have a buddy who ties who can go with you, it may be better to get a cheap rotary they have (you'd likely use that much longer and may never upgrade), then pick out a little better tools and materials for specific flies you'll typically use. This is all my opinion which i am not as experienced as some of these guys. The kit is a good way to start though. 

If you do buy stuff separately bring a friend who ties or really research patterns you think you'll use and get the exact materials. Its going to take you time to realize how the materials are used and which can go together, how it behaves and its action in the water, etc. When i started id youtube flies, and try to tie them with the materials i had in that kit that looked similar (made a few bad flies that just didn't work). Try to go to some lessons! I've never been to a tying night but they look super fun, usually involve beer and a bunch of cool dudes. 
And know this is another money pit haha, but well worth it! I spend tons of money everytime i go by the fly shop now on tying stuff. Its addicting


----------



## mluman83 (Jun 18, 2016)

I'll definitely love it. I use to to work on watches in my spare time so I love that tedious creative work! I plan to buy materials kits for many flies. Everglades specials, crabs, shrimps, top waters, etc.

Guess a kit is the best way to start.


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

Before I reply to your actual questions, let me first warn you that you are about to head down a dark and expensive road. Unless you tie a whole bunch or commercially it is unlikely you will ever save any money by tying your own flies. What you will gain is an awesome new hobby in which you are able to test your creativity and build a sense of primal gratification of "man fool fish with hook and feathers that man make." Totally worth it if you ask me.

Personally, I would buy things separately. Kits rarely come with quality stuff which you'll have to replace down the road. I know this bc I started with a cheapo bass pro kit that I got for Christmas when I was a kid. 

First and most importantly you'll want to find a decent vise. This will be the bulk of your cost. I would recommend looking for a used ones. Don't get hung up on buying an in-line rotary vise with a bobbin rest and beer holder to get started. Rather focus on something with some good hook holding jaws. If you're tying for saltwater, you'll want them. I have an anvil apex, which is under $100 and comes with a pedestal and clamp base. I've tied lots and lots of flies on it. It's not a true rotary but gets the job done. I'd recommend it for a beginner. There's a ton of options out there though, just realize you don't need some $400 dynaking vise to tie flies that'll catch fish. 

The next thing you'll want to focus on is a bobbin. Again, tons of options out there, but get a ceramic one. Funny enough, for years I tied with the extra crappy bobbin that came in my BP kit. When I finally got a ceramic bobbin, it blew my mind. 

Scissors- get some Dr. Slicks off of sierratradingpost.com and be done with it. 

Bodkin, hackle pliers, deer hair stackers and all the other jazz IMHO aren't necessary to get started. Get whatever is in your budget as you find a need for it. FYI your fangers are pretty good hackle pliers and a straightened out safety pin makes a pretty good ghetto bodkin. 

Most important is have fun with it and just start tying. Your flies will probably look a little janky at first but before you know it you'll be tying masterpieces and be chasing your dog around to clip some hair off it's tail for some new fly you've come up with


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

mluman83 said:


> I'll definitely love it. I use to to work on watches in my spare time so I love that tedious creative work! I plan to buy materials kits for many flies. Everglades specials, crabs, shrimps, top waters, etc.
> 
> Guess a kit is the best way to start.


If you think you will stick with it buy separately. Just research first. Listen to rakeel on the main stuff to buy. Ill add a whip finisher (just makes life easier) to his list. Youtube or research the flies you'd like to tie, and get the exact materials. Check out 239flies, intheriffle, backwater fly fishing on youtube. They have nice videos to follow along to. 239flies sells materials kits for his flies, but some are a little more advanced flies so just take your time on them. A clouser is a good starter fly that you can probably catch fish on the first one you whip up (I personally have to this day never tied one, which has to be some kind of tyers sin haha).


----------



## mluman83 (Jun 18, 2016)

Jfack said:


> If you think you will stick with it buy separately. Just research first. Listen to rakeel on the main stuff to buy. Ill add a whip finisher (just makes life easier) to his list. Youtube or research the flies you'd like to tie, and get the exact materials. Check out 239flies, intheriffle, backwater fly fishing on youtube. They have nice videos to follow along to. 239flies sells materials kits for his flies, but some are a little more advanced flies so just take your time on them. A clouser is a good starter fly that you can probably catch fish on the first one you whip up (I personally have to this day never tied one, which has to be some kind of tyers sin haha).


Already subscribed awhile ago and been watching Backwater and 239! lol


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

I was lucky enough to find a used Dyna King on Craigslist with a ton of materials an older gentleman (who was going blind) no longer had use for, glad I started with a quality vice because I got the fly tying bug bad!....Regardless definitely get something you can grow into, by the sounds of it your gonna get hooked and really enjoy tying. The fun really started for me when you could actually tie flies to your fishing specs...purchasing flies always has a compromise (too fast of sink rate/doesn't sink fast enough etc.) so you'll enjoy getting to tune and tweak your creations to your (and more in importantly the fishs') liking! A buddy of mine has a 'HMH' fly vice and its a really nice vice for the coin (120-175$ range), look em up and good luck!!


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

oh and I was completely self taught using Youtube...from starting my thread to spinning deer hair..!!!! all the best!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I can't recommend Jesse Male's videos highly enough...

https://backwaterflyfishing.com/category/fly-tying-2/


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Years ago I wanted to tie and had some lessons from one of the best tiers in my area. He gave me the basic of how to lock material to the hook, building a fly from back to front. Now we have YouTube and that's a good place to start once you get the basics. I love YouTube to search for different flies I have heard about


----------



## mluman83 (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, gents. I think I'll just grab some quality hardware.

I know there's a zillion different types of materials but what would you all recommend for basic needs besides the specific kits for specific flies? UV resin and lights? Basic go to materials/colors? Hooks? Markers? Dumbbells?


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

If you're unsure if you'll enjoy it or not the bass pro kit would be a good choice. If you already are pretty sure you're going to get into it, start buying stuff separately. I think most bass pros do fly tying once a month or so. A local fly fishing club may have fly tying one night a month as well as any local fly shops. It's very rewarding to catch a fish on something you made, and tying can sometimes scratch the itch when you can't get out fishing. Check eBay often for food deals on vices.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

mluman83 said:


> Thanks for the replies, gents. I think I'll just grab some quality hardware.
> 
> I know there's a zillion different types of materials but what would you all recommend for basic needs besides the specific kits for specific flies? UV resin and lights? Basic go to materials/colors? Hooks? Markers? Dumbbells?



Just start with some basic patterns like clousers and sea duecers and branch out from there.


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

First fly you should tie, in my opinion:


----------



## Nway93 (May 9, 2016)

Get a good vise, the BPS ones fall apart and don't hold hooks to well. Nothing can be more frustrating than the hook moving around. I tie on a peak but there's others that are good for less. I'd stay away from the orvis ez rotary vise too its plastic and cheap. 

For tools you don't need to go all out either but quality scissors like dr slicks or the new loon ones make life way easier. As for materials the kits normally just come with some bucktail, flash and feathers. There's not much I fish with that you can tie with that. You said you want to tie crabs, shrimp, and ep baitfish so I'd buy a few colors of ep fiber, craft fur or psuedo hair, some rubber legs, and polar chenille or something similar. Along with your hooks and eyes, you can tie a lot of different patterns with those materials. Another material I really like using is finnish raccoon, I use it for something on most of my redfish flies. I'll tie clousers with it, tails on shrimp flies, feelers/mouth on crabs, or dub up the under fur for bodies on shrimp.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

mluman83 said:


> Thanks for the replies, gents. I think I'll just grab some quality hardware.
> 
> I know there's a zillion different types of materials but what would you all recommend for basic needs besides the specific kits for specific flies? UV resin and lights? Basic go to materials/colors? Hooks? Markers? Dumbbells?


You are about to go down a road that does have an end.... I got in to tying and just bought enough to tie my own clousers. What I have now could fill a small shop. 

Definitely buy good stuff to begin with - you'll end up liking it and should not waste money on cheap tools. Ceramic bobbins, a good rotary vice that can take large hooks, and materials. For instance, don't buy generic craft fur, get Rainy's craft fur. Way more durable. And tie on good hooks especially for salt water.


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

So, I am going to disagree with an earlier post, and recommend the Orvis EZ Travel Vice. While the knobs are all plastic, the screws, shaft, and jaws are all metal. Additionally, for less than $50 (after using a $25 Orivs coupon) you'd be hard pressed to find something better. Yes, it's not perfect, but it has treated me well.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

crboggs said:


> I can't recommend Jesse Male's videos highly enough...
> 
> https://backwaterflyfishing.com/category/fly-tying-2/


FYI, tho I do know the guy, there's no affiliation.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

Be careful. First it's tying flies. Next thing you'll be building your own fly rods - graphite/composites at first, but then you'll move on to bamboo. You're life will never be the same. Be warned.


----------



## mluman83 (Jun 18, 2016)

60hertz said:


> Be careful. First it's tying flies. Next thing you'll be building your own fly rods - graphite/composites at first, but then you'll move on to bamboo. You're life will never be the same. Be warned.


Sounds good 

I have a hunch that the girlfriend will be getting me a nice vice for Christmas so I'm holding off. I'll be tying soon! I'll be sure to put up some pics.


----------

